# Chaos Army/Nurgal WIPs and other stuff



## naturalbornloser (May 11, 2008)

Hello there,

I am starting the project log as a way to keep myself motavated, as i paint at an epicly slow rate. Also as a way of improving my painting. HOpefully you all will have alot of input to help me improve.

The first things i have to show you are a Chaos Biker and a Dread that i have tryed to look as if they were follows of Nurgal.

Below are some pic's of the start of 1 Bike and the Dread.

Stage 1:-

Dread WIP ( sorry for the ribbish pic ) as you can see its still very early in the process of green stuffing and is also my first attempt at using said green stuff.








Bike WIP. I have based coted the bike as i want to get the first 1 to a stage that im happy with befor i do the other 5.









Stage 2:-

Finished green stufing the Dread.









































































Now the Bike. 
I have painted it as fare as i can think to go. I have washed and highlited everything i could think to and started to pigment it up tho i think the pigments i have used were poo. To that end im off to the shops tomorow to get some MIG pigments to see if they will help.














































Any and all help would be great.

Enjoy


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

naturalbornloser said:


> I am starting the project log as a way to keep myself motavated, as i paint at an epicly slow rate. Also as a way of improving my painting. HOpefully you all will have alot of input to help me improve.


I have the same problem; even with a dedicated painting area I lose days of opportunity to other tasks.

My log has somewhat helped me keep on track, and has certainly helped me get ideas pinned down.



naturalbornloser said:


> Bike WIP. I have based coted the bike as i want to get the first 1 to a stage that im happy with befor i do the other 5.


Trail models are always sensible; I have regretted not testing my scheme on more than one occasion.

Good choice of colours for Nurgle.

Your painting looks tidy too; especially the gold.



naturalbornloser said:


> Finished green stufing the Dread.


Very ill looking; I particularly like the pustules on the left shoulder.

My only small niggle is that Chaos Dreadnoughts do not have access to Assault Cannon so you might want to adapt that to look a little less iconic.



naturalbornloser said:


> Now the Bike.
> I have painted it as fare as i can think to go. I have washed and highlited everything i could think to and started to pigment it up tho i think the pigments i have used were poo....


The detailing is not too bad considering your pigments went wonky; the metallic areas are very good.

I find the lack of dirt on the top of tyres a little odd though; it might look more realistic with mud all the way round.

I am certainly looking forward to seeing more of you work; are you going to be painting the Dreadnought soon?


----------



## naturalbornloser (May 11, 2008)

I know what you're saying about the wheels, but I didn't want to do the whole wheel until I was sure it looked ok.

I have started the painting the Dread, will post pic's tomorow of how fare I've got.


----------



## naturalbornloser (May 11, 2008)

Ok quick update time.

Have started the dread. Just consentrating on the body for the mo.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

nice start man... I do have to ask one question... on the left hand shoulder of the dread, is that a steaming hot dog shit? or a tape worm?


----------



## Flayed 0ne (Aug 29, 2010)

haha...a good question...but dig the Nurgified Dread, Chaos = +rep


----------



## naturalbornloser (May 11, 2008)

Thank you all for the rep :victory:

Mor pic's tomorow including the start of 1 of the Chaos bikers :grin:


----------



## naturalbornloser (May 11, 2008)

All righty then, update time.


Dread. Have tryed to make the upper body look rusted befor i put the weathering powder on. Dunno if it looks right or not, but its the best i can do at the mo.























































More pic in the next couple of days.

C&C welcome:victory:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice work so far. I look forward to seeing more. The dog shit comment cracked me up. I agree with dave regarding the assault cannon. With the quality of your works so far you will regret not changing that before you paint it. Looks disgusting so far, but i guess that is the plan. Rep


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

It is looking very good.

Are you going to keep the green bright or tone it down with washes?


----------



## naturalbornloser (May 11, 2008)

@shaantitus:- thanks for the rep :victory:

As for the Assault Cannon issue im kinda at a loss as to what to do. Do i try and gs it to look differant or just get new replacment part?

Quick update time. Managed to get some slightly better pics today. Added a final dry brush of a lighter green to the gs bits on the body and have finished the "dog shit bit" lol. Went for a worm look but ended with with it looking more like a snake, kinda at a loss about that 1 too.





































@Dave T Hobbit:- Am planning on adding washes it when its all finished. Any 1s you would suggets?

Again C&C always welcom k:


----------



## Stokleplinger (Sep 6, 2010)

I was skeptical at first, but the paint is really helping make sense of the GS you added. The dread definitely looks nurglish, great job!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

naturalbornloser said:


> @Dave T Hobbit:- Am planning on adding washes it when its all finished. Any 1s you would suggets?


Devlan Mud is always good for anything you do not want to be pristine.

If you are feeling more ambitious, washing green with patches of purple or red can look very good.


----------



## naturalbornloser (May 11, 2008)

Ok up date time.

Have the dread finished for the most part. Just have some little bits to tidy up here and there but over all i think ive done an ok job. The lenses are a bit shocking i reckon but will do as a fisrts attempt. The feet are no ware neer finished,but to be honest im proper board of doing the dread. Will finish the feet in acouple of weeks.


















































































C&C allways welcome.

Next to finish are the 6 bikers. Pics to follow soon.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Nice work. A different approach but looks really good. I rekon the best bit is the assault cannon arm. Looks excellent. Don't give up, get it finished. It will be worth it. As for alternative weapons, the easiest would be to get a pair of the heavy bolters from the bane blade kit or the leman russ. Then cut off the assault cannon and glue on the two bolter ends. At least that way you don't disturb the great work you have already done. Alternatively you could get a space marine plasma cannon and fit that instead.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Excellent rust effect, and the mottled greens look very good.

I find the yellow/white pustules a little bright personally.


----------



## naturalbornloser (May 11, 2008)

Hey all sorry for the loooooong time between posts. Was suffering a massive painting block.

So here ya go the finished dread.














































King of the Castle :victory:



















Titan killer










Rubbish tank










P.S.
Sorry about the state of some of the pic's was helf way to getting drunk when i took 'um.

Also have pic's of the FANG from Warhammer World if ya all wanna see?

P.P.S 

Have started some TAU so pics to follow soon


----------

